# Fluazifop (Fusilade II) did not kill all my Floratam



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Well, this was a pleasant surprise. After 4 rounds of Fusilade II (fluazifop) @ .6oz/1000/gallon. St. Augustine grass (Floratam) is hanging in there. The bermuda & torpedo grass, not so much.

9/22/2021 - First Application @ .6oz/1000/gallon (with 1/2oz surfactant + 1/2oz marker dye)
10/1/2021 - applied 15-0-15 (fertilome blue bag), but tried to avoid the treated area. I am guessing some fert got away.
10/14/2021 - Second Application @ .6oz/1000/gallon (with 1/2oz surfactant + 1/2oz marker dye)
11//3/2021 - Third Application @ .6oz/1000/gallon (with 1/2oz surfactant + 1/2oz marker dye)
11/10/2021 - Fourth Application @ .6oz/1000/gallon (with 1/2oz surfactant + 1/2oz marker dye) - this was what i tank mixed as an insurance to policy to go over areas (including the one in the photo) again and to hit the bigger torpedo a little heavier.

- Grass was not cut the entire time in these areas. Wanted to keep the torpedo as leafy as possible.

- By far and away fluazifop seems to be the best thing for torpedo. I would say Quinclorac is a close 2nd, but seems to take longer. Have to experiment some more with that one. But quinclorac will completely roast St. Aug. I do with i had done what the @greendoc suggested and hit it with DismissNXT first to weaken the plant by depleting some of its carb stores.

Below are the results from a semi-shaded area. There was also some bermuda in that area as well. You can see the line dividing the grass that was not treated vs the grass that was treated. In areas that receive no shade at all. The Floratam did worse, but it not all dead. I expect it to recover after another fertilizer application.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Has the treated area recovered yet?


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

This is good news.

What other herbicides and strengths have you found safe on Floritam? I have it at my rental home and I've always been scared of trying anything because most products I've found say not for use on Floritam.

Anything to hit clovers or common dayflower? https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=33578

.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I hate to be Debbie-Downer but my guess is that treated area is smoked and will not recover once the weather warms up.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> I hate to be Debbie-Downer but my guess is that treated area is smoked and will not recover once the weather warms up.


And the bermuda will recover.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Have you tried quinclorac, msma, 24d, or a three way?


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Have tried quinclorac , but it proved to be an absolute st. Aug destroyer. As did roundup (no surprise there). This lead me to the idea of getting about 500sqft of Scotts Provista in April. So will see how that goes. It's really my only option I believe. My neighbors on all sides of me have torpedo & Bermuda. So I may just do like a roundup blanket spray every other year or two. 2,4d really damages the st. Aug. If I can hurt the Bermuda and torpedo with 1 chemical that would be ideal.

As for the fluazifop'd portion in the picture above it still has yet to fully recover, but it is starting to make some progress even though it's fall/winter. The small area I sprayed in spring (not pictured) did recover fully during summer.

I am curious about propiconazole on the Bermuda though. Using a bi weekly or monthly granular app to keep prolonged contact with the grass.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Will keep all posted on if the Bermuda or torpedo does grow back in that area, so far no signs of it.


----------



## franktiberi (7 mo ago)

Any update on whether the Floratam survived or the Bermuda came back?


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Unfortunately the SA did not come back in time, and the Bermuda took over. The Torpedo in that area however was killed and did not see anymore


----------



## franktiberi (7 mo ago)

Hate to hear it. Thanks for the update.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Another quick update. I have no idea where it came from, but the torpedo has come back into the area that was sprayed with fluazifop.

To rid of Bermuda, the fusillade2 (fluazifop) label recommends using fusillade2 in combination with glyphosate. Am simply going to roast the whole thing and wait, and roast again. Will then put down some provista so that it can be sprayer with glyphosate later on should Bermuda or Torpedo creep back in. However there is some talk of roundup being removed from the market, so not sure how this is going to go.


----------

